# imitation gold leaf platter



## George Watkins (Aug 26, 2010)

hello folks
this platter is mahogany with an imitation schlag metal variegated red leaf centre
18" diameter by about 1.5" thick
back of the platter





nearly finished in the workshop




finished piece


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Gorgeous. That is quite beautiful!


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 26, 2010)

That is crazy good!  Very nicely done piece there.


----------



## holmqer (Aug 26, 2010)

Fantastic job, not many folks dabble in that sort of thing despite how nice it can look.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent work. 

I want to see more pics of your lathe. VSB?


----------



## George Watkins (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you for your kind comments

yes my lathe is a vb36- i've owned it from new for about 10 years-brillant lathe

here's a couple of shots of it when i recently boarded ot the workshop and painted it









here's a benoit averly inspred piece and a couple of pictures of it in progress





all of this overhang but because of the superb bearings the lathe doesnt even flinch, no noise no vibration no problems- i've had some huge pieces on the lathe and it just takes it all in its stride









me sitting on the vb's tool rest beam-which is also signed by melvyn firmager :biggrin:





the above platter being turned, held on the vac chuck


----------



## Toni (Aug 27, 2010)

George I LOVE IT!! WOW!! Excellent work, I can keep going... BEAUTIFUL!! MORE!!!


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 27, 2010)

That's very cool-----tell me about your Vac chuck set up. Please


----------



## George Watkins (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Toni

Gary: I bought the vac chuck from here its extremley strong and well made.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks George------ I have a oneway system that leaks air and it gets worse all the time---- Now all I need is 162.00L--how much is the American $$$$


----------



## George Watkins (Aug 27, 2010)

£162GBP is about $250USD Gary


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 27, 2010)

Beatuiful piece of work...


----------



## louisbry (Aug 27, 2010)

Beautiful piece of art! I really like the imitation gold leaf design on the bottom. Is it difficult to apply and would it work for bowl lips or feature rings?


----------



## George Watkins (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you

Louisbry:its not difficult to apply- but you do have to have some way of being able to seperate the leaf area from the wood area- a way of making a stop start point, on this piece i used a tiny v cut between the rim and the leaf- this helped me when i had to mask of the rim to apply the paint and it helped when i had to apply the leaf
here's a step by step of the leaf process

masked out ready for paint





white shellac primer applied which seals the surface ready for leaf 





red base colour- deepens the effect of the gold





un masked





I de-nibed the red and put a gold leaf size on





when the size went tacky (about 5mins)the leaf started to go on





after all of the leaves





all of the loose bits gently brushed of


----------



## louisbry (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks George for the step by step pictorial.  I guess you apply a sealer after the gold leaf dries?


----------



## bitshird (Aug 27, 2010)

George Thank you for showing us your beautiful platter and also for sharing your technique of applying the gold leaf. Very nice work and easy to understand visual explanation.


----------



## George Watkins (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you

louisbry: yep thats correct- a laquer or varnish, wipe on poly etc will all work and help protect the leaf and stop oxidisation


----------



## Toni (Aug 28, 2010)

George I have that same leafing I was wondering if that was what you used.  How do you seal it?


----------



## George Watkins (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Toni

seal the timber prior to leaf? or seal the leaf after application?

to seal the timber i use zinnser BIN which is a shellac based primer/stain block

to seal the leaf i use laquer or varnish


----------



## greggas (Aug 28, 2010)

George Nice set up and nice piece.  I'm curious as to how you apply imitation gold leaf...same way as real gold leaf?/ I did not know they made imitation gold leaf.  Also love the lines of the black piece...did you ebonize the wood to get that tone or dye it?

greg


----------



## George Watkins (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks Greg- just the same to apply- the black piece was set on fire then wire brushed then sprayed with black car spray then sealed with laquer


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Aug 28, 2010)

Beautiful lathe. Thanks for the pics.


----------

